# Horário de inserção do post



## Iceberg (15 Jun 2006 às 17:25)

Caros Amigos,

Não entendo o seguinte: ainda agora coloquei um post, eram 17h09, e ficou registado como 19h09, ou seja, duas horas de diferença. Já reparei que o mesmo se passa com alguns membros.

Alguém me explica por que razão isto acontece?


----------



## Minho (15 Jun 2006 às 17:56)

iceberg disse:
			
		

> Caros Amigos,
> 
> Não entendo o seguinte: ainda agora coloquei um post, eram 17h09, e ficou registado como 19h09, ou seja, duas horas de diferença. Já reparei que o mesmo se passa com alguns membros.
> 
> Alguém me explica por que razão isto acontece?




Olá.

Experimenta ir a:
Perfil  Do lado esquerdo escolhers "Editar Opções "

Depois na secção:  "Opções de Data & Hora"
Seleccionas da lista do Time Zone o valor:  "(GMT) Western Europe Time(....)"
E não te esqueças de clicar no botão "Salvar Alteração" no fim da página.

Vê se resulta....


----------



## Iceberg (16 Jun 2006 às 22:55)

Obrigado, Minho, por mais esta excelente colaboração.


----------

